# 40K Starmap - The Ghouls Stars



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I found a great 40K Starmap on the web and have been doing a bit of quick digging on the Ghoul Stars.

Unfortunately, information that was previously available on Lexicanum has been deleted. 

Has anybody read anything about the Ghouls Stars that they would be willing to share?

Cheers

Cypher


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

There's pretty much nothing on them at all. Death Spectres Space Marines hang out there, fighting bat-like things called Cythor Fiends. No one goes there because it's far away.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

If I remember correctly they house something that nobody wants to encounter. Something aking to space vampire counts, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I googled Cythor Fiend but came up with not a lot. Everything on Lex seems to be deleted referring to it...strange...will keep looking.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Some people seem to get them confused with the *Grendl Stars* (Home of the hyper-violent Barghesi alien species) and the *Halo Zone* (Any area beyond the light of the Astronomican - mentioned as being a border where Lord Solar Macharius' forces would go no further)

The Halo Stars:

- Are guarded by the Death Spectres chapter. They keep the 'supernatural inhabitants' in check.

- Also houses the Cythor Fiends. Vicious bat-like creatures, who may also be the Space Vampires.

- Is an area of space where no one, except daring Rogue Traders will go


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Cypher871 said:


> I found a great 40K Starmap on the web and have been doing a bit of quick digging on the Ghoul Stars.
> 
> Unfortunately, information that was previously available on Lexicanum has been deleted.
> 
> ...


Just a reminder that anything but default font size, font type and font colour isn't allowed unless used to highlight.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Just a reminder that anything but default font size, font type and font colour isn't allowed unless used to highlight.


Whoops, my bad...I shall cease and desist forthwith with the coloured text :blush:


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Engindeer said:


> Some people seem to get them confused with the *Grendl Stars* (Home of the hyper-violent Barghesi alien species) and the *Halo Zone* (Any area beyond the light of the Astronomican - mentioned as being a border where Lord Solar Macharius' forces would go no further)
> 
> The Halo Stars:
> 
> ...


wait I thought that was the Guardians of the Covenant job to guard the Halo stars


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

cragnes417 said:


> wait I thought that was the Guardians of the Covenant job to guard the Halo stars


You're correct, Engindeer has mixed up the Halo and Ghoul Stars the latter is where the Death Spectres actually reside.

The Halo Stars are actually on the other side of the Galaxy from the Ghoul Stars, the former reside in the edges of the N.W of the Imperium's borders whilst the latter occupy a similar position in the distant N.E


----------

